# لم ... إلا و



## davoosh

Hello,

Can anyone explain what إلا و mean in the following passage. I thought 'illa wa' means 'unless', but that meaning does not seem to fit in this sentence.


بعد أن ودعنَ زوجة الخال، بدأت عتيقة وزوجة الأب نتفيذ ما أتفق عليه...لم يعد الأب من المقشامة ويدلف إلى الدار *إلا و*زوجته تعلمه بالخبر السعيد

I understand that: The father hasn't returned from the 'miqshaama' (a Yemeni vegetable patch), and he is strolling back home 'unless(?)' his wife tells him the good news. 

Thanks.


----------



## Linguist777

"*لم ... إلا و*" can be translated into English as "*No sooner* had sth happened *than *sth else happened." It could also be translated by using "*as soon as*."



> *لم *يعد الأب من المقشامة ويدلف إلى الدار *إلا و*زوجته تعلمه بالخبر السعيد



*No sooner* had the father returned from the _miqshaama _and barely strolled back home *than *his wife told him the good news.


[edited acc. to davoosh's suggestion]


----------



## davoosh

Thanks Linguist - this is very useful to know as I don't think I have seen this described in any of the grammars I have.


----------



## Bakr

بغض النظر عن قواعد اللغة، هل الجملة


davoosh said:


> .لم يعد الأب من المقشامة ويدلف إلى الدار *إلا و*زوجته تعلمه بالخبر السعيد


أم


> لم يعد الأب من المقشامة ولا يدلف إلى الدار*إلا و*زوجته تعلمه بالخبر السعيد


هل توجد هذه "لا" أم أنها غير موجودة..؟


----------



## davoosh

.هي كما كتبتها...ليس هناك "لا" قبل الفعل


----------



## Bakr

شكرا.! الجملة مفهومة الآن، رغم غرابة هذا الفعل: "لم يعد".. و"لم يدلف" وليس لا..أما إن افترضت أن الفعل هو "لم يكد" ثم "يدلف".. فيحتاج لكلمات أخرى..ـ


----------



## davoosh

شكرا لك على ردك
الجملة فعلا محيرة...يبدوا لي أن الكاتبة تقصد المعنى الذي كتبت: لم يعد ولم يكد يدلف

بالإنجليزية أيضا هكذا أحسن
No sooner had he returned from the garden and *barely* strolled home than...


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,

- Why not translate it as "without" (or "unless" in other contexts) ?

- Why the particle al wâw is used here? What is the point ? Is it always like this?

I think إلا أنَّ rather than إلا و...

What do you think ?


----------



## davoosh

I don't think 'without' works here. Linguist's explanation best fits this passage.

If we use 'without' the meaning changes completetly:

Without the father returning home, his wife told him the good news
=دون عودته إلى الدار، علمته زوجته بالخبرالسعيد
VS
No sooner had the father returned home, than his wife told him the news (i.e. He returned home and his wife told him the news straight away.)
=عاد إلى الدار وعلمته زوجته على الفور بالخبر السعيد
وأعتقد أن هذا هو المعنى الذي تقصده الكاتبة

May we also express the sentence as:
وما هي إلا أن عاد الأب من المقشامة ودلف إلى الدار حتى علمته زوجته بالخبر السعيد؟


----------



## Ibn Nacer

I speak about the translation of إلا و

I am not English speaking so I use your translation:

The father hasn't returned from the 'miqshaama' (a Yemeni vegetable patch), and he is strolling back home *without* his wife tells him the good news.


----------



## davoosh

Dans ce cas, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse utiliser 'without' parce que la phrase veut dire:
À peine était-il rentré à la maison, que sa femma lui a dit les bonnes nouvelles.

Linguist777 dit que la construction لم...إلا و veut dire "à peine...que" (no sooner...than) et ça semble la meilleure traduction ici.

Dans d'autres cas, je crois qu'on peut le traduire comme 'without'.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Yes but I speak *only* about the translation of إلا و  without "à peine"...

_Il n'est pas rentré chez lui/à la maison sans que sa femme lui raconte les bonnes nouvelles..._

Bon c'est vrai que la phrase est étrange à cause de l’usage du passé composé, on sent qu'on peut dire cela si il s’agissait d'une habitude... Dans ce cas on traduirait comme cela :

_Il ne rentrait pas chez lui *sans* que sa femme lui raconte les bonnes nouvelles..._


PS : look at this link : here

PS2 : pour "à peine" je pense que Bakr a raison il manque "لم يكد"


----------



## davoosh

If we use 'without' as the translation, I don't think it fits the story. The next sentence continues:

لم يعد الأب من المقشامة ويدلف إلى الدار إلا وزوجته تعلمه بالخبر السيعد. فرح فرحا شديدا

That means he returns home, the wife tells him the news, and he becomes happy. How can the wife tell him the news without him returning home? (This is set in 1960's Yemen, so no mobile phones.)

Maybe it is just the style of the writer, and she is treating لم يعد ويدلف as one phrase, without repeating لم يعد ولم يدلف/لم يكد يدلف?


----------



## Ibn Nacer

davoosh said:


> How can the wife tell him the news without him returning home?


Yes but the translation with "negation + without" does not mean he did not return home.

Look at this example (source : here) :

هـو لا ينـام إلا و البـاب مفتـوح
He won't sleep without the door open

This sentence does not mean "that does not sleep" or "that never sleeps"...

He sleeps but he sleeps only when the door is open.

La construction "négation + إلا" peut avoir plusieurs sens : ne...que, seulement, excepté, à moins que, sauf si, sauf, hormis,...


----------



## davoosh

I think we might be confusing our translations here.

In English, using a negative + without in this case doesn't sound right.
I.e. _He didn't come home without her telling him the news._
This would mean to me that he didn't come home, and she didn't tell him the news (contrary to the what the story tells us) and it's not a construction a native speaker is likely to make in English.

In terms of conveying the meaning of this passage, I think Linguist777's translation fits best. Of course, context will determine the best translation.

In your example لا ينام إلا والباب مفتوح is not in the past, so 'no sooner...than' wouldn't fit here.
It is similar to things like لا أريد إلا ذلك "I only want that one" / "Je ne veux que ça". I think the construction is used differently in the sentence we are discussing.

Maybe if I try and give an example of my own and a native speaker can tell me if the Arabic sounds correct (and corresponds to the English sentence)?
No sooner had I closed the door, than he arrived.
لم أغلق الباب إلا وهو وصل/يصل


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Ok let's take another example with a verb in the past, take this verse:


> وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا فِي قَرْيَةٍ مِّن نَّبِيٍّ إِلَّا أَخَذْنَا أَهْلَهَا بِالْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَضَّرَّعُونَ
> 
> Nous n'avons envoyé aucun prophète dans une cité, *sans* que Nous n'ayons pris ses habitants ensuite par l'adversité et la détresse afin qu'ils implorent (le pardon)
> We have never sent a prophet to any city *without* our afflicting its people with adversity and trouble;
> 
> The English translation is that of W.Wright in "A Grammar of the Arabic Language" V2 P339



This does not mean that Allah never sent a prophet, is not it?


----------



## davoosh

Indeed you are correct, I am not arguing that it may be translated this way in many casses. But this is not the issue with the original sentence I posted, and nor does such a translation/understanding work in that case. 

I can see a few differences which may help: first, from your example, the subject of both clauses is the same, also 'illaa' is not followed by 'wa', and it may simply be that the writer of my original sentence wrote a confusing sentence. 

Maybe a native speaker can help us. Do the following two sentence convey the meaning of the translations below?
لم يعد الأب إلا وزوجته تعلمه بالخبر السعيد
لم أغلق الباب إلا وصديقي يصل/وصل

'No sooner had the father returned, than his wife told him the happy news'
'No sooner had I shut the door, than my friend arrived'

(In these two sentences, using 'without' in English doesn't make sense.)


----------



## Ibn Nacer

davoosh said:


> Maybe if I try and give an example of my own and a native speaker can tell me if the Arabic sounds correct (and corresponds to the English sentence)?
> No sooner had I closed the door, than he arrived.
> لم أغلق الباب إلا وهو وصل/يصل


I understand : I closed the door only (when) he arrived

It's like this example (source : here) :

الأشباح لن تخرج إلا و نحن نائمين
Ghosts come out only when we sleep

But إلا و seems strange for me, in these sentences I would say إلا إذا and in your first sentence, I would say إلا أنَّ



davoosh said:


> can see a few differences which may help: first, from your example, the subject of both clauses is the same, also 'illaa' is not followed by 'wa', and it may simply be that the writer of my original sentence wrote a confusing sentence.


Do not also forget that the sentence is strange (like said Bakr) because it lacks the repetition of negation with لا before يدلف and for the meaning "No sooner" it lacks لم يكد


----------



## davoosh

Hmm, interesting. 
I wonder if it could also mean 'no sooner had I closed the door than he arrived'.

لم أغلق الباب وهو وصل/يصل = غلقت الباب وبعد ذلك هو وصل؟ أم غلقت الباب بعد أن وصل؟


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Finally for إلا و and other things I found this n "A Grammar of the Arabic Language" V2 P339 W.Wright :








davoosh said:


> Hmm, interesting.
> I wonder if it could also mean 'no sooner had I closed the door than he arrived'.
> 
> لم أغلق الباب وهو وصل/يصل = غلقت الباب وبعد ذلك هو وصل؟ أم غلقت الباب بعد أن وصل؟



There is no إلا و in these sentences ?

For the meaning "after" I think we can use "wâw + qad + verb in the past"...
I think that this wâw is a "wâw al hâl" but I'm not sure.

غلقت الباب وقد وصل
I closed the door after he arrived

And with إلا و  :
لم أغلق الباب إلا وقد وصل

In french : "Je n'ai fermé la porte qu’après qu'il soit arrivé" *or* "J'ai fermé la porte seulement après qu'il soit arrivé"

In english (but I'm not sure this is correct): I closed the door only after he arrived


----------



## davoosh

Sorry for the confusion , I meant to write 'illaa wa' in that example.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

davoosh said:


> Sorry for the confusion , I meant to write 'illaa wa' in that example.


W.Wright in "A Grammar of the Arabic Language" V2 P339 give two examples with "negation + إِلّا وَقَدْ + verb in the past" :


> فَمَا أَشْعُرُ إِلّا وَقَدْ جَاءَتْ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ
> and before I was aware (of it), she had come from his house ;
> 
> فَمَا حلَلْتُهَا إِلّا وَقَدْ ذَهَبَ الرَّجُلُ
> and before I had unloosed it (my foot), the man was gone;



In his translation he uses "before" and not "after" but I think we can also use "after"...

For example, for the second sentence : *and I had unloosed it (my foot) (only) after the man was gone;*

W.Wright did not give a literal translation (in particular the word إِلّا was not translated, I think we can translate it as "*only*").



I hope that a native speaker will confirm or correct everything that was said in this thread


----------



## cherine

davoosh said:


> Linguist777 dit que la construction لم...إلا و veut dire "à peine...que" (no sooner...than) et ça semble la meilleure traduction ici.


Je suis d'accord avec ce poste.


Ibn Nacer said:


> Yes but I speak *only* about the translation of إلا و  without "à peine"...


Ibn Nacer, je pense que le problème ici est que tu cherche une traduction littérale de l'expression arabe, et cela ne peut que causer la confusion qu'on a ici.
La structure لم يفعل كذا إلا وحدث كذا n'est pas très commune (on dirait plutôt لم يكد يفعل كذا حتى حدث كذا ) mais la seule traduction possible, du moins dans le contexte que nous avons ici, est: à peine une chose a eu lieu qu'une autre est faite.

Les exemples similaire du texte de Wright sont:
فلم ألبث إلا وجاريتي قد أقبلت
فما أشعر إلا وقد جاءت من عنده
فما حللتها إلا وقد ذهب الرجل
quoique sa traduction ne me paraît pas parfaite. Mais comme on parle de traduction française ici, je dirais:
Peu de temps est passé avant que ma fille/servante ne soit venue
.... (pas très sure comment traduire la deuxième phrase)
A peine l'ai-je defait(e) que l'homme est/était(?) parti.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,


cherine said:


> Ibn Nacer, je pense que le problème ici est que tu cherche une traduction littérale de l'expression arabe, et cela ne peut que causer la confusion qu'on a ici.
> La structure لم يفعل كذا إلا وحدث كذا n'est pas très commune (on dirait plutôt لم يكد يفعل كذا حتى حدث كذا ) mais la seule traduction possible, du moins dans le contexte que nous avons ici, est: à peine une chose a eu lieu qu'une autre est faite.


Oui peut-être que le sens est celui-ci dans ce contexte mais en général je ne suis pas sûr que le sens de cette structure soit celui-ci... C'est peut-être un cas particulier ? Connaissez-vous d'autres exemples de phrases ayant ce sens ?

Prenez les exemples que *Davoosh *a donnés (je les cite après, ci-dessous...), est-ce ce sens que vous comprenez au premier abord ?



davoosh said:


> Maybe a native speaker can help us. Do the following two sentence convey the meaning of the translations below?
> لم يعد الأب إلا وزوجته تعلمه بالخبر السعيد
> لم أغلق الباب إلا وصديقي يصل/وصل
> 
> 'No sooner had the father returned, than his wife told him the happy news'
> 'No sooner had I shut the door, than my friend arrived'
> 
> (In these two sentences, using 'without' in English doesn't make sense.)


How do you understand these examples ? In these contexts, you would translate the structure "لم ... إلا و" by "*No sooner* had sth happened *than *sth else happened" ?

Comment comprenez-vous ces exemples ? Dans ces contextes, est-ce que vous traduiriez la structure "*لم ... إلا و*" par "à peine une chose a eu lieu qu'une autre est faite" ?



cherine said:


> Les exemples similaire du texte de Wright sont:
> فلم ألبث إلا وجاريتي قد أقبلت
> فما أشعر إلا وقد جاءت من عنده
> فما حللتها إلا وقد ذهب الرجل
> quoique sa traduction ne me paraît pas parfaite. Mais comme on parle de traduction française ici, je dirais:
> Peu de temps est passé avant que ma fille/servante ne soit venue
> .... (pas très sure comment traduire la deuxième phrase)
> A peine l'ai-je defait(e) que l'homme est/était(?) parti.


Oui mais là il semblerait que ce ce soit le verbe لبث précédé d'une négation qui signifierait "Peu de temps est passé" (ou plus littéralement ? : je ne suis pas resté (longtemps)...).

D'ailleurs j'ai vu d'autres structures plus explicites :


- فلما خرجوا من عندي ، لم ألبث إلا يسيرًا ، حتى دخلت أم جيداء ، تؤنبني ، وتكلمني ، فلزمت الصمت والبكاء
- فلما خرجوا عني، وهو معهم، شددت ستري، وقعدت كما كنت، فلم ألبث إلا قليلا حتى دخلت أم جيداء علي تكلمني
- لم يلبث إلا فترة قصيرة
​


davoosh said:


> May we also express the sentence as:
> وما هي إلا أن عاد الأب من المقشامة ودلف إلى الدار حتى علمته زوجته بالخبر السعيد؟


It's interesting because I found a book that mentions this structure : وما هو/هي إلا أن... حتى with the meaning "*No sooner ... than*", see this link : here.

In the next chapter he talks about the structure ما/إن...إلا...و  with the meaning "No more than ... until".


----------



## davoosh

Regarding the example sentence that I gave:
لم أغلق الباب إلا وصديقي يصل/وصل

I asked a native speaker friend, who confirmed that this means "I closed the door, then he arrived soon after" i.e. "No sooner had I closed the door than he arrived" (غلقت الباب وقد وصب)


----------



## Ibn Nacer

davoosh said:


> Regarding the example sentence that I gave:
> لم أغلق الباب إلا وصديقي يصل/وصل
> 
> I asked a native speaker friend, who confirmed that this means "I closed the door, then he arrived soon after" i.e. "No sooner had I closed the door than he arrived" (غلقت الباب وقد وصب)


Without قد ?  Without the structure "wâw + qad + verb in the past" (لم أغلق الباب إلا وقد وصل صديقي) ?

- In "_I closed the door, then he arrived soon after_" Whereby the word إلا has been translated ?

Or if you prefer : what is the difference between لم أغلق الباب إلا وقد وصل صديقي and غلقت الباب وقد وصل ?

- This translation (_I closed the door, then he arrived soon after_) seems close to the French translation I posted in the message #20 : "_Je *n*'ai fermé la porte *qu*’après qu'il soit arrivé_" *or* "_J'ai fermé la porte *seulement *après qu'il soit arrivé_" except that I translated the word إلا by "ne...que" or "seulement".


----------



## WannaBFluent

يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَمَا يَخْدَعُونَ *إِلَّا* أَنفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ
Ils essaient de tromper Dieu et ceux qui croient, mais en fait non, ils trompent *seulement* leurs propres âmes et nullement ils s'en aperçoivent. (2:9)

إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَسْتَحْيِي أَن يَضْرِبَ مَثَلًا مَّا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا ۚ فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ ۖ وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَيَقُولُونَ مَاذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِهَٰذَا مَثَلًا ۘ يُضِلُّ بِهِ كَثِيرًا وَيَهْدِي بِهِ كَثِيرًا ۚ وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ *إِلَّا* الْفَاسِقِينَ
Certes Dieu jamais n' est gêné, à ce qu' il percute d'un exemple, que ce soit un moustique ou alors quoi que ce soit au-dessus de cela. Alors, quant à ceux qui croient, ils sauront ainsi que c'est la vérité provenant de leur Seigneur. Et quant à ceux qui mécroient ils disent alors : "Qu'est-ce-qu' a voulu (exprimer) Dieu par cet exemple?". Il égare par cela beaucoup, et il guide par cela beaucoup. Mais jamais Il égare avec cela *excepté* les pervers (2:26)

وَمِنْهُمْ أُمِّيُّونَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ الْكِتَابَ *إِلَّا* أَمَانِيَّ وَإِنْ هُمْ *إِلَّا* يَظُنُّونَ
Et parmi eux il y a des Païens qui nullement ne connaissent L'Écriture (Sainte) *si ce n'est* une ambition et alors en fait ils *seulement *pensent (la connaitre). (2:78)

*فَلَمَّا* فَصَلَ طَالُوتُ بِالْجُنُودِ قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مُبْتَلِيكُم بِنَهَرٍ فَمَن شَرِبَ مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ مِنِّي وَمَن *لَّمْ* يَطْعَمْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي *إِلَّا* مَنِ اغْتَرَفَ غُرْفَةً بِيَدِهِ ۚ فَشَرِبُوا مِنْهُ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِّنْهُمْ ۚ فَلَمَّا جَاوَزَهُ هُوَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ قَالُوا لَا طَاقَةَ لَنَا الْيَوْمَ بِجَالُوتَ وَجُنُودِهِ ۚ قَالَ الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُم مُّلَاقُو اللَّهِ كَم مِّن فِئَةٍ قَلِيلَةٍ غَلَبَتْ فِئَةً كَثِيرَةً بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ ۗ وَاللَّهُ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ
Puis lorsque se déploya Talout (Saul) avec l'armée il déclara : "Certes Dieu vous met à l'épreuve par un ruisseau. Alors quiconque boit de celui-ci alors il n'est pas des miens. Et quant à celui qui nullement ne le goûte alors effectivement il est des miens. *Exempté* celui qui puise un tout petit peu d'eau (dans) la cavité de ses mains." Puis alors ils ont bu de cela excépté quelques-uns parmi eux. Alors quand il le traversa, lui ainsi que ceux qui croyaient avec lui, ils dirent : "Il n'y a plus de force en nous aujourd'hui pour (affronter) Goliath et son armée." Dirent, ceux qui étaient conscients qu'ils allaient assurément rencontrer Dieu : "Combien de troupes dérisoires ont vaincu des troupes grandioses avec la permission (de) Dieu? Et Dieu (est) avec ceux qui persévèrent avec constance. (2:249)

*إِلَّا *الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ
*Excepté *ceux (qui) croient et accomplissent les œuvres pieuses, Et s'exhortent les uns les autres avec l'exactitude et s’exhortent mutuellement par la patience. (103:3)

Selon les traducteurs, *2illa* signifie *si ce n'est, à moins que/sinon/excepté*, sauf, à moins, sinon, cependant, mais.
Ce mot apparait *665* fois dans le Coran :


> 2:9 2:26 2:32 2:34 2:45 2:78 2:78 2:80 2:83 2:83 2:85 2:99 2:102 2:111 2:114 2:130 2:132 2:143 2:143 2:150 2:160 2:163 2:171 2:174 2:193 2:210 2:213 2:229 2:233 2:235 2:237 2:246 2:246 2:249 2:249 2:255 2:255 2:255 2:267 2:269 2:272 2:275 2:282 2:282 2:286 3:2 3:6 3:7 3:7 3:18 3:18 3:19 3:24 3:28 3:41 3:62 3:64 3:65 3:69 3:73 3:75 3:89 3:93 3:102 3:111 3:112 3:126 3:126 3:135 3:144 3:145 3:147 3:185 4:19 4:22 4:23 4:24 4:29 4:43 4:46 4:62 4:64 4:66 4:83 4:84 4:87 4:90 4:92 4:92 4:98 4:113 4:114 4:117 4:117 4:120 4:142 4:146 4:148 4:155 4:157 4:159 4:169 4:171 5:1 5:3 5:13 5:25 5:34 5:59 5:73 5:75 5:99 5:110 5:117 6:4 6:7 6:17 6:23 6:25 6:26 6:29 6:32 6:38 6:47 6:48 6:50 6:57 6:59 6:59 6:59 6:80 6:90 6:102 6:106 6:111 6:116 6:116 6:119 6:123 6:128 6:138 6:145 6:146 6:148 6:148 6:151 6:152 6:152 6:158 6:160 6:164 7:5 7:11 7:20 7:42 7:53 7:58 7:82 7:83 7:89 7:94 7:99 7:105 7:126 7:147 7:155 7:158 7:169 7:184 7:187 7:187 7:188 7:188 8:10 8:10 8:16 8:31 8:34 8:35 8:72 8:73 9:4 9:7 9:8 9:10 9:18 9:31 9:31 9:32 9:38 9:39 9:40 9:47 9:51 9:52 9:54 9:54 9:54 9:74 9:79 9:107 9:110 9:114 9:118 9:120 9:121 10:3 10:5 10:15 10:19 10:32 10:35 10:36 10:45 10:49 10:52 10:61 10:61 10:66 10:66 10:72 10:83 10:90 10:98 10:100 10:102 10:107 11:2 11:6 11:7 11:11 11:14 11:16 11:26 11:27 11:27 11:29 11:36 11:40 11:40 11:43 11:50 11:51 11:54 11:56 11:81 11:88 11:88 11:104 11:105 11:107 11:108 11:109 11:116 11:119 12:25 12:31 12:37 12:40 12:40 12:40 12:47 12:48 12:53 12:64 12:66 12:67 12:68 12:76 12:79 12:81 12:87 12:104 12:106 12:109 13:14 13:14 13:26 13:30 13:38 14:4 14:9 14:10 14:11 14:11 14:22 15:4 15:8 15:11 15:18 15:21 15:21 15:31 15:40 15:42 15:56 15:59 15:60 15:85 16:2 16:7 16:33 16:35 16:43 16:64 16:77 16:79 16:106 16:127 17:23 17:33 17:34 17:41 17:44 17:47 17:52 17:58 17:59 17:59 17:60 17:60 17:61 17:62 17:64 17:67 17:76 17:82 17:85 17:87 17:89 17:93 17:94 17:99 17:102 17:105 18:5 18:16 18:22 18:22 18:24 18:39 18:49 18:50 18:55 18:56 18:63 19:60 19:62 19:64 19:71 19:87 19:93 20:3 20:8 20:14 20:98 20:103 20:104 20:108 20:109 20:116 21:2 21:3 21:7 21:22 21:25 21:25 21:28 21:36 21:58 21:87 21:107 22:30 22:40 22:52 22:65 23:6 23:24 23:25 23:27 23:33 23:37 23:38 23:62 23:83 23:114 23:116 24:3 24:3 24:5 24:6 24:31 24:31 24:54 25:4 25:8 25:20 25:33 25:41 25:44 25:50 25:56 25:57 25:68 25:70 26:5 26:77 26:89 26:99 26:109 26:113 26:115 26:127 26:137 26:145 26:154 26:164 26:171 26:180 26:186 26:208 26:227 27:11 27:26 27:56 27:57 27:65 27:68 27:75 27:81 27:87 27:90 28:19 28:36 28:58 28:59 28:70 28:80 28:84 28:86 28:88 28:88 29:14 29:18 29:24 29:29 29:32 29:33 29:43 29:46 29:46 29:47 29:49 29:64 30:8 30:53 30:58 31:28 31:32 33:6 33:12 33:13 33:14 33:16 33:18 33:20 33:22 33:39 33:52 33:53 33:60 34:3 34:14 34:17 34:20 34:21 34:23 34:28 34:33 34:34 34:37 34:43 34:43 34:43 34:46 34:47 35:3 35:11 35:11 35:23 35:24 35:39 35:39 35:40 35:42 35:43 35:43 36:15 36:15 36:17 36:29 36:30 36:44 36:46 36:47 36:49 36:53 36:54 36:69 37:10 37:15 37:35 37:39 37:40 37:59 37:74 37:128 37:135 37:160 37:163 37:164 38:7 38:14 38:15 38:24 38:65 38:70 38:74 38:83 38:87 39:3 39:6 39:68 40:3 40:4 40:13 40:25 40:29 40:29 40:37 40:40 40:50 40:56 40:62 40:65 40:78 41:14 41:35 41:35 41:43 41:47 42:14 42:23 42:48 42:51 43:7 43:20 43:23 43:27 43:48 43:58 43:59 43:66 43:67 43:86 44:8 44:35 44:39 44:42 44:56 45:17 45:24 45:24 45:24 45:25 45:32 46:3 46:9 46:9 46:17 46:21 46:25 46:35 46:35 47:18 47:19 48:15 50:18 51:42 51:52 51:56 53:4 53:23 53:23 53:26 53:28 53:29 53:32 53:39 54:34 54:50 55:33 55:60 56:26 56:79 57:20 57:22 57:27 58:2 58:7 58:7 58:7 58:10 59:14 59:22 59:23 60:4 64:11 64:13 65:1 65:7 67:9 67:19 67:20 68:52 69:36 69:37 70:22 70:30 71:6 71:21 71:24 71:27 71:28 72:23 72:27 73:2 73:9 74:24 74:25 74:31 74:31 74:31 74:31 74:39 74:56 76:30 78:25 78:30 78:38 79:46 81:27 81:29 83:12 84:25 85:8 87:7 88:6 88:23 92:15 92:20 95:6 98:4 98:5 103:3


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci WannaBFluent,



WannaBFluent said:


> Selon les traducteurs, *2illa* signifie *si ce n'est, à moins que/sinon/excepté*, sauf, à moins, sinon, cependant, mais.


Oui effectivement il y a plusieurs traductions selon le contexte, j'ai relevé aussi ceci : _sinon, excepté, ne...que, seulement, hormis, sauf que, si ce n'est que, sans que, à moins que, sinon, autrement..._

En particulier pour "إلا و" il y a par exemple ce verset :


> 12|106|وَما يُؤمِنُ أَكثَرُهُم بِاللَّهِ *إِلّا وَ*هُم مُشرِكونَ
> And most of them believe not in Allah *without* associating (other as partners) with Him! (106)
> And most of them believe not in Allah *except while* they associate others with Him. (106)
> And most of them believe not in Allah *except* that they attribute partners (unto Him). (106)
> 
> Et la plupart d'entre eux *ne* croient en Allah, *qu'*en lui donnant des associés. (106) ​


----------



## WannaBFluent

As well :

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلَا تَمُوتُنَّ *إِلَّا وَ*أَنتُم مُّسْلِمُونَ
O you who have believed, fear Allah as He should be feared and do not die *except as* Muslims [in submission to Him] (3:102)

وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَا نُكَلِّفُ نَفْسًا *إِلَّا وُ*سْعَهَا أُولَٰئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ ۖ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ
But those who believed and did righteous deeds - We charge no soul * except [within]* its capacity. Those are the companions of Paradise; they will abide therein eternally. (7:42)

This one is more complicated :

لَا يَرْقُبُونَ فِي مُؤْمِنٍ *إِلًّا وَلَا* ذِمَّةً ۚ وَأُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ الْمُعْتَدُونَ
They do not observe toward a believer *any *pact of kinship* or* covenant of protection. And it is they who are the transgressors. (9:10)


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Oui le troisième, j'ai eu quelques difficultés alors je l'ai laissé pour l'instant. Par contre dans le deuxième on a pas إِلّا وَ

Sinon voici un autre exemple :



> 9|54|وَما مَنَعَهُم أَن تُقبَلَ مِنهُم نَفَقاتُهُم إِلّا أَنَّهُم كَفَروا بِاللَّهِ وَبِرَسولِهِ وَلا يَأتونَ الصَّلاةَ إِلّا وَهُم كُسالى وَلا يُنفِقونَ إِلّا وَهُم كارِهونَ​
> ​- The only reasons why their contributions are not accepted are: that they reject Allah and His Messenger; that they come to prayer *without* earnestness; and that they offer contributions unwillingly. (54)
> 
> - And what prevents their expenditures from being accepted from them but that they have disbelieved in Allah and in His Messenger and that they come not to prayer *except* *while* they are lazy and that they do not spend *except* *while* they are unwilling. (54)​- Ce qui empêche leurs dons d'être agréés, c'est le fait qu'ils n'ont pas cru en Allah et Son messager, qu'ils *ne* se rendent à la Salât *que* paresseusement, et qu'ils *ne* dépensent (dans les bonnes œuvres) *qu'*à contrecœur. (54)


----------



## koukeye

لم يعد...ويدلف = لم يعد ولم يدلف (بسبب العطف)


WannaBFluent said:


> As well :
> 
> يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلَا تَمُوتُنَّ *إِلَّا وَ*أَنتُم مُّسْلِمُونَ
> O you who have believed, fear Allah as He should be feared and do not die *except as* Muslims [in submission to Him] (3:102)
> 
> وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَا نُكَلِّفُ نَفْسًا *إِلَّا وُ*سْعَهَا أُولَٰئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ ۖ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ
> But those who believed and did righteous deeds - We charge no soul * except [within]* its capacity. Those are the companions of Paradise; they will abide therein eternally. (7:42)
> 
> This one is more complicated :
> 
> لَا يَرْقُبُونَ فِي مُؤْمِنٍ *إِلًّا وَلَا* ذِمَّةً ۚ وَأُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ الْمُعْتَدُونَ
> They do not observe toward a believer *any *pact of kinship* or* covenant of protection. And it is they who are the transgressors. (9:10)


the و is an integral part of the word وسعها. For capacity = وسع. The و  here is not a particle


----------



## WannaBFluent

Yes, @koukeye that was my bad. Actually, Ibn Nacer made me notice this mistake, he told it in French, so I assume you did not understand, thank you anyway


----------

